

Graphene breakthrough may yield contact lenses with night vision - gphilip
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/contact-lenses-with-night-vision-could-be-on-the-way-thanks-to-graphene-breakthrough-9208212.html

======
gphilip
Current night vision technology needs bulky cooling equipment to stop the
detectors getting confused by their own heat radiation, but the graphene-based
models can do the same job using just a few layers of the atom-thick material.

